# Stolen Horses in Virginia



## Hanover (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi
I belong to a forum which is based in Canada but one of our members just posted a report of two stolen horses.......Alfie and April ........ from Virginia.

I just thought I would pass this along and hope it is okay to do so.

NetPosse.com Press Releaseress Release: Virginia Horses Stolen


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I saw this on Facebook. I'm in VA and will keep an eye out...


----------



## Hanover (Apr 2, 2010)

I just read on the other forum that the horses have been found. Does anyone else have news?
Really hoping this is true!


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

The horses were found. They somehow got shut into a chicken coop on the owner's property.

netposse.com - Black Westphalian Gelding, Alfie, and Bay Hanovarian Mare, April - Stolen from Pasture - Rockbridge County, VA - Jan 17, 2011


----------



## Hanover (Apr 2, 2010)

Sitting here scratching my head...........


----------



## Hanover (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry.......didn't mean my last post to sound rude. I am very happy the horses have been found.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I didn't think that sounded rude. I thought it was... strange as well. I'm glad they were found and I'm glad they were safe but... yeah... it's a strange story.


----------



## GoldyRunMegan (May 19, 2010)

My Mini Pony had went missing 2 months ago and is still gone, i live in hanover Virginia, shes a chestnut and white paint mare. If any ones seen her, please let me know.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm sitting here trying to think about how in the world those horses could've gotten into a chicken coop that small. I'm glad they got their horses back, but that's one strange situation. :lol:


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Awe thats horrible. Looks like really nice horses they stole too...... Horrid people


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

there was a case like that in st lazare quebec many years back where a top show horse was stolen and left in a shed. it also was found sevrel days later


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

Sounds to me like the thieves were interrupted. Maybe the owner came home before they could get a trailer on the property.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

BigGreyHorse said:


> Sounds to me like the thieves were interrupted. Maybe the owner came home before they could get a trailer on the property.


That's what I thought too.. Or may be someone decided to make a "joke" (there are sick people out there too.... :evil: )


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I could see my horses getting into my chicken coop.. & their house.. It's the size of a stall.

But yeah, it does seem bizarre.


----------

